# Cadet Liaison Officer



## Bograt (13 Sep 2005)

Curious to know any advice/tips/suggestions regarding being a CLO, or volunteering with a local cadet league. Feel free to PM me if it is more appropriate.

Cheers,


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Sep 2005)

It depends on what you plan on doing as a CLO.

In Courtenay, the CLO we had was a Logs Sgt from CFB Comox, and he helped out not only the cadets, but also the officer, because of his experience. Mostly he worked with the Senior NCOs, giving them pointers on drill, dress, and deportment, and he especially helped me when I was the CSM, on the relationship between a CSM and the Corps CO.

So it all depends on your expertise.


----------



## big_castor (14 Sep 2005)

Bograt,

Being a CLO and volunteering are two different things.

Being a CLO,   you usually don't work directly with the cadets but you are in charge of  « opening doors  » for the Cadet units, directing the CO's on the how and when and who of their request for support from you own Squadron (If a unit needs personnel, supplies or use of your building for example).   The reverse is also true : if your Squadron need the support of cadets for a certain activity, you would be in charge of contacting the Cadet units.      

The only tips I can give you are :

 - *Be available.*   Nothing more frustrating then not being able to contact the CLO then having to go directly to some other guy who will ask  « Why didn't you ask the CLO ?  »   

 - *Be patient.*   Not all CIC officers have a great understanding of the resources, capabilities and organisation of a Reg Force unit.   You might have some explaining to do.   On the other hand, they might have to do their own explaining because not all Reg Force officers have a great u understanding of the resources, capabilities and organisation of   a Cadet unit   

 - *Good communication is also key.*   Make sure everyone understand what you can and can't, do and ask the same of the CO's of the units you're supporting.   

Volunteering in a cadet unit on the other hand requires you to perform a certain function in a cadet unit depending on you available time and qualifications.   In that case, go to a local Cadet unit and volunteer directly to the CO.   You might get something "full time" or just give a day or weekend here and there to give a hand for something specific.

Hope this helps.


----------



## primer (14 Sep 2005)

My Unit we have 3 support units and 3 CLO's. Best of both worlds. Most are secondary duties and are great assets

Thanks RCD   
Thanks 28 SVC BN    
Thanks 763 Comm Reg


----------



## MCpl Wesite (14 Sep 2005)

I'm a Cadet Liason NCO. The duties that I preform include assessing the CIs and making sure training is conducted safely and inaccordance with the training plan. You should contact your affiliated unit's CO and ask him for advice on your duties.


----------



## Bograt (14 Sep 2005)

When I posted the question I was initially concerned about highlighting my own inexperience. Ah well, you won't know if you don't ask.

I am going to have a lot of free time this fall as I wait for courses. Alongside the OPMEs that will keep me out of trouble, I submitted my name to a general call for CLO/volunteers that the Wing made. My understanding is, the 2 squadrons (flights) in the area already have very capable and dedicated NCOs. Thus, I will be volunteering. 

My experience with Cadets is like many military brats. We stayed away from it like the plague.  

I enjoy working with teens. As a former junior squash coach, I got a lot of satisfaction on seeing them improve and succeed. I would like to be as prepared as possible for this opportunity. Essentially, I am looking for a "general heads up."

Cheers,


----------

